# Christmas is near



## Fsandahl (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry for beeing a little bit off regarding the season.
But a couple of years ago I discovered Pergolesis Stabat Mater and since then it has been my companion when Easter is approaching.
But what piece (symphony? Opera? Vocal?) do you suggest to be my Christmas companion? 

It's only a couple of months until Christmas, so please hurry up with your suggestions 

Pax et bonum

/Filip


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Bach: Christmas Oratorio.


----------



## Fsandahl (Aug 7, 2012)

Jared said:


> Bach: Christmas Oratorio.


But of course! Any particular recording?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

The Nutcracker by Peter Tchaikovsky ^_^


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> The Nutcracker by Peter Tchaikovsky ^_^


*Tchaikovsky* always reminds me of *Christmas*.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Fsandahl said:


> But of course! Any particular recording?


You'll find 10 different TC members giving you 12 different answers to that one... but I have and really enjoy two contrasting ones. Old school: Karl Richter, HIP: Gardiner.

oh, and if you want something esle which is completely indispensible for a Xmas morning:


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea why, but Mozart's Magic Flute always gives me a really strong Christmas vibe. Parts of Wagner's Lohengrin do the same.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

StevenOBrien said:


> Parts of Wagner's Lohengrin do the same.


Steven, I think you're confusing Xmas with a funeral wake...


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Jared said:


> Steven, I think you're confusing Xmas with a funeral wake...


XD.






Nobody else?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> *Tchaikovsky* always reminds me of *Christmas*.


You know whats kinda odd, the only piece from the ballet that has Christmas in the title, "The Christmas Tree" or "Decorating the Christmas Tree", isn't part of the suite, and is not one of the ones played commonly around Christmas time o_o

And its freakin beautiful too! XD


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

StevenOBrien said:


> XD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really the warm Christmas vibe to me XD It just sounds like heroism, like a righteous struggle. or somethin 

Brilliant music though


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Forget music. Acquire cakes.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Forget music. Acquire cakes.


what about music made with cakes? :O


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

For me, even though I am not religious, these fit the bill for me:

Messiaen _La nativité du Seigneur_
Messiaen _Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jésus_


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> what about music made with cakes? :O


If you agree to supply the tambourine accompaniment, I'll get to baking.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Fsandahl said:


> But of course! Any particular recording?


JACOBS! The answer is always Jacobs. Seriously, it's awesome. I prefer it over the Gardiner one.

Also, it has Andreas Scholl. Which is always a plus. Always.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> If you agree to supply the tambourine accompaniment, I'll get to baking.


can I dance like a hippie while I play it?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> can I dance like a hippie while I play it?


Well, if you really want to dance around naked while tripping on acid, I won't stop you.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Well, if you really want to dance around naked while tripping on acid, I won't stop you.


Oh, no acid for me. I have no interest in using drugs.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I respect your decision.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> Nobody else?


I can see where he is coming from at least for the first 8 seconds or so. It doesn't remind me of Christmas but I see his thinking behind it. :tiphat:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Christus, Liszt. Here's the first part.

Or for something more mild, there's the lovely collection of christmas pieces: Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, it is August, it is in the high 90's and humid: so any mention of 'Christmas is near' is virtually repellent, but, since you asked 

Directly related to the seasonal holiday ~ 
Arthur Honegger: Cantate de Noël

Something I associate with the season, perhaps because it is 'party music' ~ 
Michael Praetorius: Terpsichore, an immense collection of Renaissance Dance Music.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's the first part of Christus. For some reason my last post wasn't letting me post the video of it.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Also, Humperdinck's Hänsel and Gretel, while not strictly a Christmas piece, is often done around Christmas. And it's loads of fun!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Rheinberger's "The Star of Bethlehem" fits the bill.
It consists of nine tableaux , it relates and reflects upon the hopes and expectations of Advent, the Angel's message,the Adoration of the Shepherds and Magi, Mary at the manger and the fulfilment of the hopes of mankind.
Another possibility could be the Six Christmas Songs by Peter Cornelius.

DFD with Rita Streich and the Graunke Symphony Orchestra (Munich) presented this combination on a 1968/70 recording for HMV.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to go for the obvious, but this one says Christmas for me


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeez, thanks folks. Christmas for me represents the midpoint of my annual depression - standard for ancient bachelors who once were part of a large family, all 'gone on before'.

Can we at least wait 'til October?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I suppose Menotti's "Amahl and the Night Visitors" might be staged. This is based on the adoration of the Magi


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Jeez, thanks folks. Christmas for me represents the midpoint of my annual depression - standard for ancient bachelors who once were part of a large family, all 'gone on before'.
> 
> Can we at least wait 'til October?


Y'all could come over here and enjoy some wassail---whatever!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

This is my christmas recording










When it gets to the third movement in the a minor concerto, it truly is christmas.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Where I live--in North America--it's not even the middle of August yet, and we're talking about "Christmas being near"? Huh? Am I missing something, or just becoming a Scrooge in my dotage? How do you define *near, *anyway?


----------

